# Not sure if this is the right section,  but ..



## Alec Swan (7 September 2015)

.. I think that this is rather ingenious,  and no harm seems to have been done! 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964387353603972

Perhaps he was on piece-work rates! 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (7 September 2015)

Awful


----------



## Fools Motto (7 September 2015)

I doubt the donkey thinks it's fun Alec!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2015)

I agree with Moomin.  

Possibly no harm done, but by luck not judgement.


----------



## jrp204 (7 September 2015)

Bet he does that routinely.


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 September 2015)

Poor donkey.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 September 2015)

I was not expecting that. Just awful.


----------



## SusieT (7 September 2015)

Typical. Clearly wrong to be doing. Not funny or ingenious just using animals as if they were a metal machine without any thought for their welfare.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 September 2015)

So,  the donkey looked to be in good condition,  well cared for,  and his harness seemed a reasonable fit.  The process of being elevated didn't seem to bother him,  practice I shouldn't wonder!  I'd imagine that the first event was when the trailer had a badly balanced load,  and it all fell off the back.  It would seem that subsequent efforts had the driver balance the load,  and considering the minimal effort that the man put in to lift the shafts,  would have placed very little weight upon the donk's back,  I'm not sure where the suffering was involved.  None,  I'd say!

There was a certain loss of dignity,  I'll grant you,  but did the donk suffer?  Not from here it didn't.  Not what I would do,  but the driver did.  It's the ingenuity of it that made me smile!

Alec.


----------



## Doris68 (7 September 2015)

Well, we're so pleased that it made you smile Alec!  Strangely enough, I found it quite tasteless.


----------



## planete (8 September 2015)

The donkey seems used to it and did not flap or seemed harmed though.  So yes, rather startling to us but not cruelty as such if no physical or psychological harm occurs.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2015)

planete said:



			The donkey seems used to it and did not flap or seemed harmed though.  So yes, rather startling to us but not cruelty as such if no physical or psychological harm occurs.
		
Click to expand...

No extra harm ,
The donkey is not having a fun a life its just a van .


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 September 2015)

Lack of respect for the animal, it may not have hurt it but it must have frightened it.
Concerning that people who should know better find it amusing.


----------



## brighteyes (8 September 2015)

The donkey, as Alec pointed out, looked in better fettle than your average one and not particularly bothered by the experience. I also think it looked practised. Of course it's not ideal, but taken in the only context we can, it's not completely inhumane.

I didn't find it either amusing or horrifying, just a sad reminder most of our horses and ponies don't realise how lucky they are.


----------



## fburton (8 September 2015)

Was that "licking and chewing" afterwards, or just recovering from extra pulling on the mouth?

I'm with Brighteyes. On the scale of abuse, it was pretty mild. Definitely tasteless.

What would have happened it someone had done that in this country?


----------



## fatpiggy (8 September 2015)

The donk did look pretty used to it I'm afraid. But it does look in pretty good condition for a working animal out there.  Is it any worse than the poor youngsters I see being hammered up and down the streets with a cart behind them, eyes wide and totally hyped up (not very good at the traffic lights either)?   People will use animals as tools as they always have. A good workman looks after his tools.  And is it any less demeaning to the donk than dressing a dog in a pink frilly coat and putting a bow in its hair, or painting a horses hooves with glitter gel, or putting your cat into fancy dress and posting the pictures all over Faceache?


----------



## ycbm (8 September 2015)

I don't think it's demeaning at all. The donkey is a working animal, and by quietly accepting that unusual, but not harmful, way of working, he has saved his owner a massive amount of time and effort. That's his job, saving people time and effort, and in return for that he is the healthiest and best fed donkey I have ever seen in a photograph or video from that region.


----------



## Dave the dog (8 September 2015)

He was listening, and very good at it and apparently healthy, just another day in a life of builders mate. We should be careful defining cruelty to the equine. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## rosiesue (8 September 2015)

Is the donkeys head tied in tight to stop him wandering off? It looks like he is so concerned about bit pressure that being lifted off his feet is just another thing in life he has to endure. I don't think he could resist it even if he wanted to (which I am sure he would) it looks like he has learnt that any form of resistance is fruitless. The only comfort I get from this video is his physical needs appear to be met better than some are, even if his psychological needs are being completely ignored. Knowing what delightfully intelligent and affectionate sensitive characters donkeys are this video makes me very sad that not all are as lucky as mine and thankfully many others.


----------



## Piaffe123 (8 September 2015)

Not a fan to be honest. I'm happy to see a working animal there that looks in good nick but I don't think that's anyway to treat the poor creature.


----------



## flirtygerty (13 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			So,  the donkey looked to be in good condition,  well cared for,  and his harness seemed a reasonable fit.  The process of being elevated didn't seem to bother him,  practice I shouldn't wonder!  I'd imagine that the first event was when the trailer had a badly balanced load,  and it all fell off the back.  It would seem that subsequent efforts had the driver balance the load,  and considering the minimal effort that the man put in to lift the shafts,  would have placed very little weight upon the donk's back,  I'm not sure where the suffering was involved.  None,  I'd say!

There was a certain loss of dignity,  I'll grant you,  but did the donk suffer?  Not from here it didn't.  Not what I would do,  but the driver did.  It's the ingenuity of it that made me smile!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with Alec on this, Donkey wasn't bothered in the least, how many have turned a cold hose on a horse and expected them to get on with it


----------

